# [Fedora/WinXP] IP Forwarding



## Sebastian Wramba (6. April 2004)

Moin liebe Gemeinde, 

mein LAN hier sieht so aus:


```
Rechner 2 (Windows XP) <-- crossover --> Rechner 1 (Fedora) ---> DSL-Modem
```

Rechner 1 baut eine ganz normale Ethernet-Verbindung zum Modem auf, das Modem hat aber eine Gateway-Funktion, d.h. man kann es praktisch als Gateway-Rechner ansteuern (über 192.168.254.254).

Jetzt wüsste ich nur gerne, was ich wie wo konfigurieren muss, damit Rechner 2 über Rechner 1 ins Internet gehen kann. Durch dieses iptables Zeug steigt ich nicht wirklich durch. 

MfG Sebastian


----------



## Stibie (6. April 2004)

Hi!

Vielleicht solltest du dein Modem per USB (falls vorhanden) an den Fedora Rechner anschließen und dann einfach auf dem XP-Rechner nen Gateway einbinden auf den Fedora Rechner...so habe ich es am Laufen...


----------



## Helmut Klein (6. April 2004)

Du hast also 2 Ethernetverbindungen bei Rechner1, Sebastian?

Dann sollte das hier eigentlich gehen:


```
#!/bin/bash

# routing
iptables -F; iptables -t nat -F; iptables -t mangle -F
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

# secure
iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -i ! ppp0 -j ACCEPT
iptables -P INPUT DROP
iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o ppp0 -j REJECT

# open ports
#iptables -A INPUT -i ppp0 -j ACCEPT -p tcp --dport 113
#iptables -A INPUT -i ppp0 -j ACCEPT -p tcp --dport 80
```

So habe ich das am laufen, einfach in eine Datei schreiben, sie ausführbar machen und sie dann ausführen. Wobei du dich aber ja nicht über das Modem/Router einwählst, sondern es als Gateway benutzt, daher musst du wohl ppp0 mit dem jeweiligen Ethernet-Device austauschen (eth1/eth0).

Habe das ganze mal von einer Internet-Seite gehabt, die ich leider nicht mehr auffinden kann.  

Der "open ports" Kram ist auskommentiert, ist nur als Beispiel, da mit dem Secure Teil alle Ports sozusagen dicht sind (für außerhalb, ppp0) - daher musst du jeden Port auf dem Irgendein Service läuft der erreichbar sein soll einzeln öffnen.


----------

